# Styrofoam in the Microwave



## debodun (Jan 17, 2018)

I tried it the other day and the sparks it made looked like a Fourth of July celebration. What's in styrofoam to make it cause sparks like that?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 17, 2018)

....and why did you put styrofoam in your microwave, Debodun?


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> ....and why did you put styrofoam in your microwave, Debodun?



Nobody told me not to.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 17, 2018)

Okie dokie then....nthego:lol....


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 17, 2018)

I've put it in there with no problem but on a low setting. I know sparks fly when there is metal.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2018)

Styrofoam....or more correctly, Polystyrene, has a melting point of not much over 100 degrees.  Plus, it is highly flammable, so putting some of this stuff in a microwave or oven, etc., is risky.


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2018)

But I want to know what makes it spark. I already know the health risks. I mainly use styrofoam to re-warm cat food that been in the fridge. My cat won't eat cold canned food. Two 5 second blasts does it. I just want it slightly above room temperature.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2018)

https://www.wowremedies.com/can-you-microwave-styrofoam/


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> Nobody told me not to.



Don't do that, Deb.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 17, 2018)

Pfft - I've been putting Styrofoam food containers in the microwave for, oh 30 years or so, and never had a problem unless the food got so hot it melted the Styrofoam.  Never had an issue with sparks, so I suspect there was something on/in the container you were heating.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 17, 2018)

My hubbies brother died in a house fire at 23 from the toxins of burning styrofoam


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 17, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> https://www.wowremedies.com/can-you-microwave-styrofoam/



after reading that article no more microwaved styro for me. Thanks for the post.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> But I want to know what makes it spark. I already know the health risks. I mainly use styrofoam to re-warm cat food that been in the fridge. My cat won't eat cold canned food. Two 5 second blasts does it. I just want it slightly above room temperature.



Is it not also dangerous to your cat?  Why not use a plate or bowl?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> But I want to know what makes it spark. I already know the health risks. *I mainly use styrofoam to re-warm cat food that been in the fridge. My cat won't eat cold canned food. *Two 5 second blasts does it. I just want it slightly above room temperature.



So you got another cat to replace Adam?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 17, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> So you got another cat to replace Adam?


I believe she had two cats, AC.


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> So you got another cat to replace Adam?



I already had the other cat, Adam's brother.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh, I see.


----------

